# SPECS Speed Cameras - How Nasty?



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

Are these SPECS average speed cameras always on or do they run out of film/power from time to time?

I am concerned I may have been done at high speed (ahem  ) on the eastbound carriageway of the A322 Lightwater Bypass between the M3 J3 and the next roundabout before you enter the 40 mph limit at West End. Must be a brand new setup there as hadn't seen it before. 

Thanks,

Tom.


----------



## g-boy (Jun 3, 2005)

TomA said:


> Are these SPECS average speed cameras always on or do they run out of film/power from time to time?
> 
> I am concerned I may have been done at high speed (ahem  ) on the eastbound carriageway of the A322 Lightwater Bypass between the M3 J3 and the next roundabout before you enter the 40 mph limit at West End. Must be a brand new setup there as hadn't seen it before.
> 
> ...


feel fot ya, in the same boat. i wish there was a way of just finding out...


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Specs never run out of film.... they are two (or sometimes 3) digital cameras placed a specific distance apart connected to a computer. They read your numberplate and measure the time taken to pass between the cameras and then use this to work out your average speed. So going through the first too quickly isnt a problem if you're AVERAGE speed between the two is OK. The only way to avoid detection is if they can't read your numberplate because they can't see it. Anything they can't actually read, say cos of wrong font, is sent for manual analysis but the image enhancement technology is very good - they can see if you changed the number with some masking tape for instance (recent London prosecution proved that).

So many people seem to have forgotten basic maths... the number I have seen brake hard at the first camera then speed to the second and brake hard at the second... yet the signs clearly say "Average speed cameras"


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

good thing TT's are quite small - I try to hind behind big lorries when i see these kind of cameras just in case i did an average over-speed! 

Are there any of these photoblocking sprays for your number plates (as seen on ebay) that actually work?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

kwaTTro said:


> good thing TT's are quite small - I try to hind behind big lorries when i see these kind of cameras just in case i did an average over-speed!
> 
> Are there any of these photoblocking sprays for your number plates (as seen on ebay) that actually work?


The sprays are supposed to give a reflection when flashed by a gatso ... but Specs and Truvelo camera use infrared sensitive imaging systems so can read through most things...if its visible they'll read it.

I also try to hide behind lorries... can work on multi-lane roads but often in roadworks I've noticed there are two sets of cameras looking from both sides of the road. Also that's no good on single lane roads like the A629/A616 in Yorkshire... there you just have to learn to keep the speed in check


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

kwaTTro said:


> good thing TT's are quite small - I try to hind behind big lorries when i see these kind of cameras just in case i did an average over-speed!
> 
> Are there any of these photoblocking sprays for your number plates (as seen on ebay) that actually work?


I think they do have a degree of success - but only for flash photography and, as Irving says, if the computer can't read them, they're sent off for manual processing which means that someone will be able to see enough to work it out.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

I did hear that SPECS are in place but cannot actaully be used to prosecute at the moment due to some European law.

That was a while back, maybe worth checking.


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks for the replies...

I know I averaged more than 80 mph, but am just praying it wasn't over 100 mph. :? Goddam car is lightening quick through the gears and before you know it you're breaking the law by some distance. :evil:


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

Photoblocker only works with a flash - you're not going to get one with a Spec, or anything else for that matter in daylight.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Chip_iTT said:


> So many people seem to have forgotten basic maths... the number I have seen brake hard at the first camera then speed to the second and brake hard at the second... yet the signs clearly say "Average speed cameras"


Does it have to say average speed camera ? just wondering as the ones on the M20 don't :?


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

BAMTT said:


> Chip_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > So many people seem to have forgotten basic maths... the number I have seen brake hard at the first camera then speed to the second and brake hard at the second... yet the signs clearly say "Average speed cameras"
> ...


No I dont think so, but makes sense to do so if the intent is to reduce speed rather than make revenue


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

TomA said:


> Thanks for the replies...
> 
> I know I averaged more than 80 mph, but am just praying it wasn't over 100 mph. :? Goddam car is lightening quick through the gears and before you know it you're breaking the law by some distance. :evil:


Ouch :? assuming the limit for the Specs was NSL, averaging 79 might get away with it... otherwise you're looking at a 3pointer and Â£60 minimum...


----------



## andya (Jun 17, 2003)

few comments on this thread that may or may not be useful...

Trying to disguise your number plate probably shouldn't be done lightly as it's in the "perverting the course of justice" bracket which I serious jail time :-/

The first version of the specs cameras can't cope if you change lane between the two cameras! However, this has been fixed in the newer ones. Not sure though how you work out if it's an old or new system!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Can specs "see in the dark"? Is the contrast between the white and black sufficient to be visible in IR? I have always assumed it is...

btw M42 variable speed limit area now has Gatsos installed on some of the gantries - randomly placed and the first time I've seen them....

Lou


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

It may be higher than 79, which is the guideline.

For example, I'm told the variable speed limits on the M25 (gantry cameras) flash at a higher speed than 10%+2. When there is no visible limit - they will flash at 85mph or above (sometimes only in the fast lane). Correct me if I'm wrong but as I travel on the A3 - M40 stretch everyday, I try and be in the know and have the PocketGPS camera download!

The problem is you just don't know until the bad news in the post.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Someone once told me you can confuse gatsos by changing lanes - but I reckon that's an urban myth.


----------



## Archersam (Sep 9, 2004)

SPECS can see in the dark (but you often cannot see them as they are not reflective like GATSO's). 
Plus they see in ALL weathers unlike LASERS which don't function reliabily in wet weather.......


----------



## JohnDonovan (Jul 13, 2005)

Does anyone happen to know if the cameras in the limehouse link tunnel in east london are an average speed type.

I was told ages ago that they were, so stay religiously at 30 through the tunnel, yet there's always vehicles flying past me and just braking for the cameras. Are they all getting caught, or have I been told wrong?


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

TomA said:


> Are these SPECS average speed cameras always on or do they run out of film/power from time to time?
> 
> I am concerned I may have been done at high speed (ahem  ) on the eastbound carriageway of the A322 Lightwater Bypass between the M3 J3 and the next roundabout before you enter the 40 mph limit at West End. Must be a brand new setup there as hadn't seen it before.
> 
> ...


Ouch thatll be a F   ker. Just getting a new car and having to look at it in your drive for a few months and not being able to take it out.[smiley=bigcry.gif] Breaks the heart


----------



## TomA (Aug 24, 2005)

genocidalduck said:


> TomA said:
> 
> 
> > Are these SPECS average speed cameras always on or do they run out of film/power from time to time?
> ...


Well I hope it's not going to be that bad Jamie! Fingers crossed anyway.

I'll wait two weeks and if nothing arrives in the post - bonus!


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

JohnDonovan said:


> Does anyone happen to know if the cameras in the limehouse link tunnel in east london are an average speed type.
> 
> I was told ages ago that they were, so stay religiously at 30 through the tunnel, yet there's always vehicles flying past me and just braking for the cameras. Are they all getting caught, or have I been told wrong?


I am sure they are SPECs so the average speed type :evil: 


> The road angel also shows all of the known *specs* sites like the new install in *docklands limehouse link tunnel*.


[/b]


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

You sure it wasnt a congestion charge camera?


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

sico said:


> You sure it wasnt a congestion charge camera?


Surre it is SPECS - saw it on the local news


----------



## g-boy (Jun 3, 2005)

TomA said:


> Are these SPECS average speed cameras always on or do they run out of film/power from time to time?
> 
> I am concerned I may have been done at high speed (ahem  ) on the eastbound carriageway of the A322 Lightwater Bypass between the M3 J3 and the next roundabout before you enter the 40 mph limit at West End. Must be a brand new setup there as hadn't seen it before.
> 
> ...


let us know how you get on mate as we both probably got snapped at the same time. I'm counting the days until i'm clear but i'm not counting my chickens


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

They are also up and working on various places on the M6 , 4 each side in the roadworks at junction 36:

http://www.newsandstar.co.uk/news/viewa ... ?id=288248


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Not sure how up to date this is but it may be useful for future reference.

http://www.speedcheck.co.uk/installations.htm

Actually, looking at it again, it seems to be current.


----------



## cvcTT (Sep 17, 2005)

TomA said:


> Are these SPECS average speed cameras always on or do they run out of film/power from time to time?
> 
> I am concerned I may have been done at high speed (ahem  ) on the eastbound carriageway of the A322 Lightwater Bypass between the M3 J3 and the next roundabout before you enter the 40 mph limit at West End. Must be a brand new setup there as hadn't seen it before.
> 
> ...


Iâ€™m sure I read somewhere in a local paper that these cameras on A322 are a new type of traffic monitoring camera (something about they donâ€™t require a data cable connection to run them) Surrey county council has allowed a six month trial period for them and any information obtained from them will solely be used for the purpose of testing the cameras.

Once the council has worked out that this will be a nice little earner I am sure they will start charging :?


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Does anyone know of anyone thats been caught by the SPECS system?

The reason I ask is, I often wonder if they are actually turned on or not.

Anyone from the North West of England will remember the Thellwall viaduct road works that where in place for a good year or more whilst they were repairing the bridge.

Specs was in place through these road works, with a 40mph limit. Now I knew about the Specs system, so always stuck to 40mph. But the shear amount of people that just breeze by at 50mph+, even 70-80mph, was just amazing.

But I never heard any reports of people getting fined.

AL


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

cvcTT said:


> TomA said:
> 
> 
> > Are these SPECS average speed cameras always on or do they run out of film/power from time to time?
> ...


Well, according to the website I justed posted the address of, they aren't SPECS cameras.


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

I know at least one person who has been caught with SPECS. Coming over the Pennines from Manchester to join M1, 'Stocksbridge Bypass'. 68mph in 60 zone!! (No 10%+2 that time) :?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

For those counting down the 14 days, and I don't want cause any additional sleepless nights...but, I've read on another forum (Pistonheads IIRC) that it's 28 days now. Sorry 

Dave


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

The ones on the M42 / M6 (can't remember which as I was heading from Kettering to Worcester 2 weeks ago), I noticed these things but I swear there were no speed camera signs, only occasionally "police speed check area" notices where there were no cameras. Aren't these things supposed to be easily visible and sign posted somewhere on the route they are being used?

Also, the newly resurfaced section of the M42 between the M6 and the M40, with the brand new gantries every half mile or so. These all have a speed camera sign on them but I've never seen a speed camera. I thought they weren't supposed to be allowed to use speed cameras on motorways unless there is a speed restriction?


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Karcsi said:


> The ones on the M42 / M6 (can't remember which as I was heading from Kettering to Worcester 2 weeks ago), I noticed these things but I swear there were no speed camera signs, only occasionally "police speed check area" notices where there were no cameras. Aren't these things supposed to be easily visible and sign posted somewhere on the route they are being used?


My understanding was that if a Police force wish to keep the revenue from the fines they have to signpost cameras (whether fixed or occasional "traps"). If they choose not to keep the revenue they can put a camera anywhere they like without any warnings and send the fines off to central government. I believe the approach varies across the country.



> Also, the newly resurfaced section of the M42 between the M6 and the M40, with the brand new gantries every half mile or so. These all have a speed camera sign on them but I've never seen a speed camera. I thought they weren't supposed to be allowed to use speed cameras on motorways unless there is a speed restriction?


Mark and I drive the M42/M6 every week and the first time we have seen any M42 cameras was this week. They are grey boxes the size of microwaves that sit on a few of the "shelves" on the gantries - look like Gatsos. It appears that they could be moved around as some gantries don't have any cameras whereas others have one for each lane.

Of course the M6 roadworks at Jn 16 have specs but most people seem to have figured that out by now....

L


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

> Mark and I drive the M42/M6 every week and the first time we have seen any M42 cameras was this week. They are grey boxes the size of microwaves that sit on a few of the "shelves" on the gantries - look like Gatsos. It appears that they could be moved around as some gantries don't have any cameras whereas others have one for each lane.


My radar device goes into overdrive on this stretch, but the is so much kit about (cameras, speed devices) that it's difficult often to work out where the source is - you just havce to stick to the limit.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

t7 said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > The ones on the M42 / M6 (can't remember which as I was heading from Kettering to Worcester 2 weeks ago), I noticed these things but I swear there were no speed camera signs, only occasionally "police speed check area" notices where there were no cameras. Aren't these things supposed to be easily visible and sign posted somewhere on the route they are being used?
> ...


Thanks dude, that's really useful. Until now, I've driven through there at an indicated 80mph, which prolly OK. But I think 70-75mph would be better safe than sorry.

Some sections of the M6 there you could easily mistake for the E41 near Frankfurt, with cars regularly doing over the ton. What makes this new section different to be given the special? I guess it's because the lanes are narrower. But they built them that way! In most places there is enough room for another 2 lanes either side. Why didn't they make the lanes wider and hence the road safer, then you wouldn't need Granny looking after you.


----------



## MaybeTT (May 8, 2004)

Oh bum! I live in Bagshot and do tend to "zoom"  along the Lightwater bypass. Haven't been down there for a while now and hadn't seen any cameras. I'll have to be careful now!

Nicky


----------



## AL_B (Jun 19, 2002)

Funny you should mention the M6->M42->M40 section.

I don't know if this is true or not, but I heard that when the variable speed limit signs are switched on, then the speed camera's become operational. When the signs aren't showing a speed, then it's like any other motorway, and the camera's are not working. BUT, like I say, I've no idea if this is fact or fiction.

But my radar detector only goes off on 2 or 3 of the gantries.

AL


----------

